# What arrows do you shoot?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I shoot RedHead Carbon Furys with 100 grain tips.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PSE Carbon Force X-weave predator 300's


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

For indoor I shoot Carbon Express CXL2s, and I am experimenting with 75 and 100 grain tips. For outdoor I use Easton Redlines with 125 grain tips. Both arrows are field points with inserts.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For indoor I shoot gt xxx's w/ 3 blazers, pin nocks, and 100grs up front or x7 eclipses 2512's w/ 3 4" feathers, easton supernocks and 200grs up front. For outdoor I am gonna shoot victory nanoforce w/ 100gr up front, mini blazers and pin nocks. For 3d I shoot my gt xxx's. And for hunting I shoot Fmjs wrapped with blazers and 100grs up front


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Easton Axis :thumb:


----------



## Monster637 (Jun 10, 2009)

gobblercrazy said:


> Easton Axis :thumb:


Same , They shoot like lazers


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

X10s


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

easton 
eclipse's 
2613 and 2312:darkbeer:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

easton 
cobalt
2613 and 2312


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

cx maxima hunters and victory v force v1

victiry strictly for 3d

both for hunting


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hunting: Goldtip XT Hunters
3D/Indoor: Goldtip Ultralights


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Easton axis N-fused 400's. i love them, very strong and hard hitting, amazing penetration!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

CX Maxima's for Hunting
CX CX200's for target 
Gold Tip 55/75's for small game


----------



## chase10 (Mar 7, 2009)

For indoor- Carbon Express X-Jammars
For outdoor- Carbon Express Maximas


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i shoot alot of arrows but right now im shooting GT expedition hunters for hunting, GT Ultra Lights for target and X7 eclipse 2613's also for target. i got x10's, x7's, beman ics's, lightspeeds, expediton hunters, fmj's carbon vapors.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Beman ICS Bowhunters
100gr.
Muzzy 3-Blade


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Outdoors:
X-10 700, 110 gr. tip

Indoors:
X-7 2014 100 gr tip


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*arrow*

easton powerflights


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Hunting - Victory v3 45/60 - 100g Rockets
3D - Vitory v1 HV 45/60 - 75g field tips


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Easton Powerflight for hunting and target...


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

BowBoy78 said:


> Beman ICS Bowhunters
> 100gr.
> Muzzy 3-Blade


yeah i know iam cheap
hey, they shoot


----------



## chaosboy (Sep 30, 2009)

easton flatline 500 with 85 grain tips


----------



## hawaiian-archer (Feb 18, 2009)

cx nano pro's


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Beman Ics Hunter Junior


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Gold tip for hunting, and Easton Redlines for target. I will probably switch to ACC's or ACE's for 3D this year though.


----------



## b.a.muskie (Oct 7, 2009)

:thumbs_upGold Tip!


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

I did shoot carbon fury and i had a man put spin on the arrows for me. They began shooting wild and i went back to strait fletchings. i now have all carbon monster buck arrows and i am much more satisfied


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

Eastern axis.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hunting - Maxima 250s
Target - Easton fmjs


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hunting- CX Aramid 350
Outdoor FITA- CX Nano Pros
Indoor FITA- Easton Cobalt 2315
Vegas- Easton Eclipse 2712


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Beman Team Realtree MFX 400 - Hunting
Beman ICS Energy 410 - Target


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Easton Axis N-Fused 400


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

GameGetter aluminums, birch dowels, and soon some Gold Tip carbons I got from AKM.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

beamen ics hunters 400


----------

